# Fueling issue



## glendayle (Dec 14, 2015)

OK. Have been having trouble starting my Snowblower this morning. Found this site. I have been poking around, but haven't found what I'm looking for.

I had left fuel in over the winter. I removed the old fuel and put in new fuel. Removed the carb and cleaned it with carb cleaner. It will start when I spray some starter fluid, but dies immediately. Float bowl is empty and won't fill with fuel. I have removed the fuel inlet valve and really thought I did a decent job trying to get out any gum and residue, but I can't figure out the problem. Fuel flows out of the tank through the fuel hose so I know it's not the fuel line.

Snowblower is a Poulan Pro PR624ES that is about 3 years old. Pretty sure the motor is a 208 CC OHV. Not sure on make/model and not sure where to look. 

Any help appreciated.

Thanks in advance. Not sure what else to try.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I'd run some carb cleaner through the inlet and through the needle and jet. There's got to be something blocking it there if the bowl isn't filling up!

And yes, the 208cc is what is on your blower, made by LCT, same one that is on my Cub Cadet.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi glendayle,
Welcome to the Forum. Sounds like your float/needle valve may be stuck, not allowing fuel to flow into the bowl...or there is an obstruction in the fuel inlet tube (less likely). If you have an inline fuel filter, make sure it is not clogged. Shut off the fuel supply valve at the tank. Remove the fuel inlet hose to the carb...use a container to catch any fuel that is in the hose itself. Attach your own piece of fuel hose to the inlet tube of the carb. Remove the bowl nut at the bottom of the carb bowl, and remove the bowl. Again, be ready to catch any fuel left in the bowl. Now, the float should be in the down position, allowing the needle valve to open. You should be able to blow through the free end of you hose without any restriction. If you lift the float manually, closing the needle valve, you should NOT be able to blow freely. Post your results. MH


----------



## glendayle (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks guys. I finally found a video on youtube with the right carb explaining problems. The float needle was pretty gummed up and the jet was either blocked or partially blocked. Was able to clean everything out and spray some carb cleaner in there and she fired right up. The little float needle was fixed and wouldn't move up or down.


----------



## glendayle (Dec 14, 2015)

I need to be better about storing my small gas engine things. It seems like every spring I have trouble getting the trimmer and power washer to start and the snow blower every winter. I know I'm supposed to add fuel stabelizer or drain the fuel, but I'm not very good about doing it.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, the lack of fuel stabilizer can cost when a lot of wasted time.

Today's tainted gasoline is good for about 30 days without adding a stabilizer.


----------



## glendayle (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah. I've even got some fuel stabelizer in the garage. Part of the issue is that I just don't know when the last use of the season is going to be. I guess I should go throw some in the summer tools for now.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I treat every gallon of fuel the day I purchase it. No exceptions.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

glendayle said:


> I need to be better about storing my small gas engine things. It seems like every spring I have trouble getting the trimmer and power washer to start and the snow blower every winter. I know I'm supposed to add fuel stabelizer or drain the fuel, but I'm not very good about doing it.


But look how good you are getting at cleaning carbs! :wavetowel2:


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

uberT said:


> I treat every gallon of fuel the day I purchase it. No exceptions.


Me too. You never know when the next time you will use a machine will be. Heck, I might have to break out the lawnmower again the way this weather has been! Good thing I didn't winterize it yet!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

As others have said, add the stabilizer to the gas immediately after purchasing it. Adding it to gas that has been sitting for a month or two will not revive it.


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes just assume you will add stabilizer (I prefer Marine StaBil) upon buying the gasoline. Also consider adding SeaFoam per the manufacturer's instructions - helps to keep your fuel system clean, and really works.

Welcome!

Dave


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Like those before me, I dump in 2 ounces of stabil in my empty gas can, then head off to the station and put in 5 gallons of fuel. I run this year around in all my OPE items. If I need to mix oil and fuel for my 2 cycle's, I mix from my 5 gallon can that is all ready treated. Have been doing this for 20 years and no problems.

I just found an ethanol free station near me, so I have been using that, still putting in stabil also.


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

Stabilizer and a shot of Marvel Mystery oil in all my fuel cans. Works wonders.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I haven't had any "old fuel" problems in gas cans. I don't know why. I fill them all (18 gallons) in November and use it all winter. My machines get drained of fuel completely after the season so they are dry in hibernation.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

caddydaddy said:


> I'd run some carb cleaner through the inlet and through the needle and jet. There's got to be something blocking it there if the bowl isn't filling up!
> 
> And yes, the 208cc is what is on your blower, made by LCT, same one that is on my Cub Cadet.


Be interested to see a picture of the LCT on your Cub.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

jtclays said:


> Be interested to see a picture of the LCT on your Cub.


Sure, it's nothing special. Great running engine, powered through everything I threw at it least year with the Snowmageddon here in Connecticut. I put 25 hours on it and had zero problems. Can't wait to use it again if we ever get snow here!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

uberT said:


> I treat every gallon of fuel the day I purchase it. No exceptions.


Me too. Simply because I have too many engines on too many machines to remember what I did with what last. I do try to drain them at the end of season but you know how that goes.
Doesn't hurt to toss in some cleaner now and then too.

We're guys so I'll say this, ALWAYS MEASURE !!
If the manufacturer is saying 1oz per gallon you know they're going to the heavy side to sell product and also to do the best job possible. Going even heavier isn't going to give you any advantage, just wastes product and if it's too heavy can produce problems.

I use Marine Sta-bil (for moisture) and Lucas FI cleaner in my stuff summer and winter.
They are just my favorites based on customer feed back and my experience over the years.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Caddy, was hoping there were a few models of Cub with LCT's, but apparently not. That's a Powermore engine.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

jtclays said:


> Thanks Caddy, was hoping there were a few models of Cub with LCT's, but apparently not. That's a Powermore engine.


Hmm... I guess it is! They look very similar. A search shows that Zongshen makes the Powermores.


----------

